# Train/Train Table Question: How do you get the tracks to stick to the table?



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

My trio love trains - but I think there would be a lot less conflict if the tracks were not movable on the table. Our local B&N book store has a train table with tracks fixed somehow on the table.

Anyone know the answer to this? Anyone done this before themselves?

thanks


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

glue?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Personally, I wouldn't want to. I know it's a pain, but part of the value of train tracks as a toy is the ability of a child to manipulate and rearrange them.


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Personally, I wouldn't want to. I know it's a pain, but part of the value of train tracks as a toy is the ability of a child to manipulate and rearrange them.

Exception to the general rule: 3 fighting toddler triplets destroying train tracks in anger, throwing them at each other and otherwise disturbing the peace . . ..


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
glue?

That is what DH thought - hot glue gun?

I'm just certain there is a whole ton of info out there on how to do this right - as I've seen these fixed-train tracks before?? HELP?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripMom* 
Exception to the general rule: 3 fighting toddler triplets destroying train tracks in anger, throwing them at each other and otherwise disturbing the peace . . ..

I get that (I honestly do). I just think part of the value of the toy is the ability to manipulate the tracks and the strengthening of thinking/reasoning skills. I wouldn't think it would be that fun to play with if all you got to do was run a train up and down a predetermined path. Would dividing them into three "sets' work? I don't have triplets but I have worked with toddlers in a child care setting, and I know that worked for us sometimes.

But I guess hot glue would do the trick.


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe call a children's museum that has a train table set and ask their exhibits department what they did?

I know with my twins I have certain toys that only come out when I can be focused to mediate. What if you had a train table with glued down track as well as loose tracks that you can bring out when you can mediate?


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleYellow* 
Maybe call a children's museum that has a train table set and ask their exhibits department what they did?

I know with my twins I have certain toys that only come out when I can be focused to mediate. What if you had a train table with glued down track as well as loose tracks that you can bring out when you can mediate?

I guess - but what are the chances the person who did that years ago is still there? Was sure someone on this site has already done it and scoped it all out though! MDC never lets me down on these type of questions!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Another vote for not doing it. I understand the conflict, but so much of the value of a train set is setting up different track combinations. Though glueing might help this week, for next month it may have ruined all your stuff.

-Angela


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Okay, I don't know how old your siggie is but are your trips still under 2? My son got a train table for X-mas two weeks before his 2nd birthday and he was just able to play with the trains without pulling the track apart. He has a few friends now that come over the play and still don't "get it" to just leave the track on the table, and they are 2.5 years old. But my son does and he has a great time with it, and as he gets older he will be able to create his own elaborate tracks designs without his dads help.

It's really hard for little ones to play together, it may be a question of the table in general not being age appropriate as of yet for the triplets. Cooperative play usually comes at 3 or 4. Now I know they can have fun with it glued down, mine does when we are at the hobby store and playing with the display, but I wanted to throw the idea in the hat of waiting before gluing. A toy like the train table will probably keep them interested until at least 7 years of age, hate to see you glue the tracks to it when in another 6 month they may be over the fighting about the tracks.


----------



## karlin (Apr 8, 2004)

It depends on the glue you use. Hot glue would be a great idea, because it will come up and off the tracks fairly easily. I think you need to do whatever works to keep you kids happy. My DS liked the train displays at stores better than his loose tracks at home for a long time, but now he likes to be able to set up the track to his liking (which means telling us how to set it up for him







). A guy at DH's work gave us a bunch of track for free which had been glued and screwed down to a table. It's not as nice as the stuff that's never been glued, but DS doesn't care. Plus, it works fine....and I believe they used wood glue. I'd go with hot glue. It's pretty easy to get off of stuff.

Good luck!


----------



## MamaAcorn (Jul 8, 2003)

I have heard Elmer's school glue works well to glue the tracks together, though obviously, the kids wouldn't be able to play with it for a day or so while it dried completely. Somebody even told me that if you soak the glued pieces in hot soapy water, that the tracks will come apart again, but I'm not sure that I believe that part, but it might be worth researching.

As an alternative, they have those little plastic track connectors that you can buy online or in some train stores that clips around the joint to hold the pieces together. Suretrack Connectors is what they're called.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jkpmomtoboys (Jun 1, 2004)

This will be an unpopular opinion, but if your toddlers are really just 21 months old, maybe they are too young for it. My 6yo likes to put the tracks together, and my 3 year old likes to watch him do it and then run the train over the tracks, but he isn't going to form a complex train structure.

What about only taking out the tracks when you are there to help put them together? Or take them away altogether until they are older?

My only concern is that once you glue the tracks down, that's it.


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

Industrial-strength velcro. That way, it doesn't move easily, but you can pick the pieces up and rearrange them. The really heavy duty kind is hard for ME to separate.

We glued my nephew's down w/ Elmer's and it came off easily. You just need to use a water-soluble glue. Another solution is glue basic pieces down and have the rest loose for changing the design. Good luck w/ 3 kids!!


----------



## ent_mom (Aug 30, 2004)

We're getting a train table for Christmas this year, so we haven't BTDT yet. However, we ordered 1 pack of the Suretrack clips in hopes of securing the track now without damaging it. The other idea was to screw, not nail, them down, but that's risky I think. Ideally it gets secured now and loose later for all the cool "engineering" the kids could do.

Anyway, here are a couple of more sources for the clips, check free shipping deals and clearance stuff to make it worth it.









http://trains4tots.com/suretrackclips.html
http://www.trainsgalore.com/SureTrack-Clips-P278C0.aspx

Good luck!!


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christiab* 
Industrial-strength velcro. That way, it doesn't move easily, but you can pick the pieces up and rearrange them. The really heavy duty kind is hard for ME to separate.


Another vote for velcro!


----------

